# Real Madrid - Barcellona 2-1



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Altro classico questa volta per la LIGA. Una partita che per il campionato in se non ha nulla di dire, ma il Barca tenterà la vendetta di martedi. 

Ovviamente la parita non sarà possibile vederla su Sky cosi come Mediaset Premium. 

Ricordiamo che il Real Madrid avrà la partita di Champions League martedi contro il Manchester United, in Inghiterra. Molto probabile turn over per Mourinho.

Xavi non dovrebbe giocare.

Sarà comunque una grande partita


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2013)

Partita che vale meno di zero per la classifica, importante più che altro per il morale del Barca, curioso di vedere se Mourniho farà riposare qualche titolare, la logica vorrebbe questo.

P.S. Il ritorno di Man-Real è martedì.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> P.S. Il ritorno di Man-Real è martedì.


Grazie


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2013)

Divertimento assicurato


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Marzo 2013)

mo pure le partite alle 16...tra qualche anno le faranno di mattina!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo si scassi qualcuno dei barcaioli,non sarà sportivo,ma ne godrei un tantino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

speriamo che si rompe pure Iniesta


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2013)

Alle 16  che orario, sicuramente la vedrò.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

era meglio se me la vedevo in tv sul divano


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Diego López, Varane, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Coentrão, Kaká, Benzema, Essien, Modric, Callejón y Morata

Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Sergio, Thiago, Iniesta; Villa, Messi y Pedro.


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

il Real con le "riserve" se cosi si possono chiamare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Diego López, Varane, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Coentrão, Kaká, Benzema, Essien, Modric, Callejón y Morata
> 
> Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Sergio, Thiago, Iniesta; Villa, Messi y Pedro.



Mascherano al posto di tarzan? Perche? Il migliore del farca martedi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

ma dai senza CR7 non segnano questi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma dai senza CR7 non segnano questi



Vabbe ma sta partita vale meno di 0 dai. C'è lo united martedi che vale la stagione, magari oggi entrata killer su di lui.

Speriamo almeno pepe faccia del suo su Inesta o messi, fa un favore a noi


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

vai che si parte


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Spero che quelli del Real picchino a vista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma sta partita vale meno di 0 dai. C'è lo united martedi che vale la stagione, magari oggi entrata killer su di lui.
> 
> Speriamo almeno pepe faccia del suo su Inesta o messi, fa un favore a noi



beh si è vero martedì si giocano la stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Maddai ma cosa fanno? Non è possibile non devono perdere


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

1-0 Benzema che insacca a porta vuota praticamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahah pure senza Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Immagino il farca stia aspettando noi per la partita della vita


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

non so perche ma quello che mi fa piu paura per il ritorno e proprio villa... quindi chiedo gentilmente al signore pepe di accontentarmi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia come gioca male il barca come gioca male, lenti goffi fanno tutte cose prevedibili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldo cmq è in panchina

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> non so perche ma quello che mi fa piu paura per il ritorno e proprio villa... quindi chiedo gentilmente al signore pepe di accontentarmi.



già...lo dico sempre che è sottovalutato


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Mou era comodo in panca maro si e alzato di corsa a caricare i suoi  pensa se cateva lol


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Contropiede 3-3 c'hanno messo mezz'ora per arrivare sulla trequarti, squadra chiaramente allo sbando


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

1-1 Messi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Sto sergio ramos è piu scarso di chiellini comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Jordi Alba ha mostrato il dito medio ai tifosi del Real


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2013)

bello sportivo il barca... rimanda la palla in fallo laterale vicino alla porta del real e fanno pure il pressing per riprenderla...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Il Barcellona è fuori di testa, godo. L'anno passato ci buttarono fuori e grazie a loro perdemmo uno scudetto, quest'anno li buttiamo fuori noi e poniamo fine al ciclo Farsà.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Jordi Alba ha mostrato il dito medio ai tifosi del Real



Ha fatto bene, lo farei anch'io


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Quelli del Barça sono chiaramente allo sbando,speriamo non ritrovino la bussola nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è fuori di testa, godo. L'anno passato ci buttarono fuori e grazie a loro perdemmo uno scudetto, quest'anno li buttiamo fuori noi e poniamo fine al ciclo Farsà.



Magari sarebbe fantastica baretterei un anno di vita, perche il Milan ha chiuso il ciclo farsa. Ma sare difficile.


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Magari sarebbe fantastica baretterei un anno di vita, perche il Milan ha chiuso il ciclo farsa. Ma sare difficile.



Io non baratterei proprio nulla ahahah... apparte gli scherzi sarei anche io contento. Ma sarà dura, anzi durissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Comunque il barca non mi sembra "distrutta" mentalmente, ma mi pare fisicamente stanca. Non corre nessuno, tutti fermi a volere la palla tra i piedi. Rimango dell'idea che la preparazione fatta ad inizio anno e quella di dicembre, li ha dannegiati. Nei primi mesi correvano come cavalli.

Non vorrei che fuenes arrestato c'entri qualcosa


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è fuori di testa, godo. L'anno passato ci buttarono fuori e grazie a loro perdemmo uno scudetto, quest'anno li buttiamo fuori noi e poniamo fine al ciclo Farsà.



Chiudono il ciclo vincendo il campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiudono il ciclo vincendo il campionato.


L'avevo pensato ma il campionato spagnolo non fa testo, dovrà sempre vincerlo una tra Real e Barça e dato che il Real si è suicidato nell'inizio stagione, chiuderanno il ciclo con un altro campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Fine primo tempo 1-1


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Difesa del Barça ABOMINEVOLE, però avranno fatto un possesso palla dell'80% probabilmente... Cmq Pepe è il giocatore più vergognoso che sia mai esistito... una persona senza dignitià... patetico anche l'atteggiamento dei madridisti che praticamente a ogni contatto circondano l'arbitro...


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Comunque si sono viste 3-4 azioni con Villa lanciato in profondità pericolose, come detto più volte così riescono a sfruttare l'ampiezza del campo e ad allargare le difese, spero che sto pupazzo di Roura al ritorno non schieri il tridente


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Se riusciamo a non farli stare sempre alti possiamo castigarli... dobbiamo attaccare con velocità ricordandoci sempre di coprire però


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Difesa del Barça ABOMINEVOLE, però avranno fatto un possesso palla dell'80% probabilmente... Cmq Pepe è il giocatore più vergognoso che sia mai esistito... una persona senza dignitià... patetico anche l'atteggiamento dei madridisti che praticamente a ogni contatto circondano l'arbitro...



Mourinho&Conte style


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Si sta preparando Ronaldo, fra un po entra.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

dentro Ronaldo, se si rompe c'è da ridere


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Scivolata alla Nesta del Varano.Che bestia sto ragazzo!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Piquet mamma mia che scarso. Lo dicevamo qua da anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

LoL Ronaldo appena entrato si e già conquistato una punizione giusto fuori dall'area e giallo a Pique


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Bella parata di Valdes su bomba di Ronaldo.



Vediamo che fa Sanchez, mi sta deludendo un sacco sto giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Valdes ha salvato il 2-1


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbe 3 sconfitte in una settimana non si ripetaerà mai.. contro di noi saranno indemoniati


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

2-1 Sergio Ramos mamma mia


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

a sto punto addio sogni gembions per il milan


----------



## MisterBet (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbe 3 sconfitte in una settimana non si ripetaerà mai.. contro di noi saranno indemoniati



Mica dobbiamo vincere...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

cosi se non passiamo diranno, che loro sono dei mostri che non riusciamo manco a passare contro il barca in crisi.

Traversa di Ronaldo a portiere battuto


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Mica dobbiamo vincere...



No, ma non possono fallire ovunque dai non è sempre sagra. Queste sconfitte faranno bene a loro per arrivare contro di noi sicuri. Purtroppo anche sotto il punto di vista del calendiario siamo stati sfigati il real doveva capitare non ora ma piu in la


----------



## MisterBet (2 Marzo 2013)

Hanno vinto la Liga, stagione non certo fallimentare...anche dovessero mai uscire dalla Champions...


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Arrivano sempre secondi sulla palla, squadra alla canna del gas sotto tutti i punti di vista, imho col Real al completto oggi era un massacro

- - - Aggiornato - - -

rigore netto


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Ecco cosa succede a fare sempre le simulazioni, l'arbitro non ti da niente


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

a me sembrava che non lo toccava...pero non ho una visione pulitissima della ''tv''


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Non dato rigore al Barca? chissa...


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Spettacolo il finale con le varie sceneggiate da ambo i lati ROTFL ciliegina sulla torta il gesto delle manette di Piquè verso l'arbitro


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

No dai l'ha toccato eccome, rigore nettissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Finita 2-1 ho ancora piu paura del Barca ora che di prima


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a me sembrava che non lo toccava...pero non ho una visione pulitissima della ''tv''



Anche a me sembra che non lo tocchi ma forse lo tocca col ginocchio/stinco solo che dalle immagini non si capisce... cmq sia se certi giocatori evitassero di tuffarsi come in piscina sarebbe anche più chiaro l'episodio


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Spettacolo il finale con le varie sceneggiate da ambo i lati ROTFL ciliegina sulla torta il gesto delle manette di Piquè verso l'arbitro



già  quando ho visto quel gesto ho subito pensato a Mou quando le aveva fatte.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

io ho visto il replay 3 volte e tutte e tre sembra che si butti prima che lo tocchi. comunque il nervosismo dilaga!!! questo è positivo


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma era rigore??? Lo ********* funzionava da schifo


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbe 3 sconfitte in una settimana non si ripetaerà mai.. contro di noi saranno indemoniati



Tifo'o, in queste tre sconfitte hanno fatto sei tiri in porta, due di media a partita.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

A me lo ..... era bello nitido e il contatto (sul ginocchio) mi è parso evidente, confermato anche dal telecronista


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io ho visto il replay 3 volte e tutte e tre sembra che si butti prima che lo tocchi. comunque il nervosismo dilaga!!! questo è positivo



Positivo? A me no, avrei preferito che vincessero 3-4 a 1 tanto per mascerare i loro difetti visto che hanno un sacco di problemi. Bisogna stare attenti che contro di noi non rinascono. E' un momento negativo, a tutte le squadre capita. Sia chiaro pero, noi NON dobbiamo vincere, dobbiamo solo fare un gol poi loro si autodistruggeranno


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Positivo? A me no, avrei preferito che vincessero 3-4 a 1 tanto per mascerare i loro difetti visto che hanno un sacco di problemi. Bisogna stare attenti che contro di noi non rinascono. E' un momento negativo, a tutte le squadre capita. Sia chiaro pero, noi NON dobbiamo vincere, dobbiamo solo fare un gol poi loro si autodistruggeranno



loro son pericolosi sia che girino perfettamente sia che siano in calo o giochino nervosi... certo se sbagliano e fanno errori di nervosismo lo preferisco di più!!


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Perdere di continuo ti crea insicurezze, io tutto sto vantaggio non lo vedo, che poi non è che stanno perdendo per degli episodi, è chiaramente una squadra allo sbando che ultimamente fa fatica a fare 2 tiri in porta e che dietro rasenta la pornografia. Mettiamo i chiodi sulla bara e chiudiamo sto ciclo del ***** su


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

mazza Messi ha segnato pure oggi


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mazza Messi ha segnato pure oggi



Ha segnato praticamente sull'unica palla buona che gli è arrivata... sia chiaro che ultimamente anche lui non sta giocando come al solito ma è anche vero che viene servito molto poco e ogni volta che gli arriva la palla ne deve saltare almeno 2 solo per girarsi verso la porta


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

infatti si vede la differenza tra cr7 e messi,uno entra e spacca la partita l altro invece....


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo sopraffarli in questo loro momento no, ma mancano ancora 2 settimane, le cose cambiano

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> infatti si vede la differenza tra cr7 e messi,uno entra e spacca la partita l altro invece....



messi solo in liga può fare bene, in italia in una qualsiasi squadra dal terzo posto in giù non farebbe più di 15 gol a stagione

senza contare che in spagna non si può proprio toccare, nelle partite tra barça-squadretta random gli fischiano le cose più assurde


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahaahahahahah mo iniziano i deliri, 15 gol si, tanti quanto Robinho 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> infatti si vede la differenza tra cr7 e messi,uno entra e spacca la partita l altro invece....



la traversa ha spaccato, da fermo, non mi pare abbia fatto altro


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Arrivare a discutere Messi.Interessante la razza umana


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahahahaahahahahah mo iniziano i deliri, 15 gol si, tanti quanto Robinho
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


messi gioca bene quando la squadra gira...cr7 fa goal anche quando il real fa cag..are.


Gli salterebbe qualche ginocchio ogni tanto ma rimarebbe un fenomeno in ogni caso anche in italia.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Arrivare a discutere Messi.Interessante la razza umana



Son bastate 2 partite dopo che per anni Messi ha fatto la differenza contro il Real , tra l'altro oggi l'ultimo di cui parlare è proprio Messi


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> messi gioca bene quando la squadra gira...cr7 fa goal anche quando il real fa cag..are.
> 
> 
> Gli salterebbe qualche ginocchio ogni tanto ma rimarebbe un fenomeno in ogni caso anche in italia.



Quindi Messi non ha mai segnato quando il Barca giocava male, mi domando quante partite tu abbia visto del Barca in questi anni, temo poche. Su cristina, se parliamo dei gol contro il Barca a dire il vero mi risulta che prima dell'ultimo anno non la vedesse proprio altro che segnare quando il real fa kagare, in 3 anni ha segnato la miseria di 2 gol, 10 nell'ultimo fai te.


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Beh le partite del barca che ha giocato male in questi anni si contano su una mano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

cmq Valdes sta suonato, mancava poco che menava l'arbitro...scarso e stupid o


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Facciamo un ragionamento ragazzi. Messi ha segnato praticamente a TUTTE le più grandi squadre del mondo. Stra frantumando record in CL (massima competizione internazionale). 

Nella partita di oggi nello specifico ha segnato con una tale rapidità che Sergio Ramos non si è neanche accorto dell'accaduto, quindi se secondo voi in Italia non farebbe neanche 15 gol allora vi prego di dirmi quale difensore che milita nel nostro campionato sarebbe riuscito a fermarlo in quella occasione. 

Poi si vuole sempre fare questo paragone con Ronaldo ma i numeri parlano da sè... 

- Entrambi giocano nella Liga
- Entrambi giocano rispettivamente nella squadra più forte della Liga
- Entrambi hanno uno squadrone fatto di top-player

La differenza? Messi non solo segna di più ma fa anche più assist... è molto semplice.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Messi in questa stagione:
50 gol + 15 assist = 65 gol col suo zampino in *43 partite*
Oggi ha segnato il 18° gol nel Clasico,raggiungendo un certo Di Stefano.

Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Messi ha dei numeri da paura...Pero bisogna anche fare le giuste proporzioni.
Messi attorno a se ha avuto in questi anni una squadra perfetta ''marziana''
CR7 attorno a se ha avuto squadre fortissime(mach utd e real)ma non marziane.
I numeri parlano chiaro messi>cr7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

una piccola differenza tra Ronaldo e Messi è che
Messi è un predestinato, è sempre stato forte (pure da bambino) si capiva che diventava uno dei più forti al Mondo
Ronaldo no, i primi anni a Manchester non era un fenomeno, è diventato una bestia nel 2006...ha fatto tanto, ma tanto lavoro su se stesso e ha avuto la fortuna di essere stato allenato da Ferguson


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Messi ha dei numeri da paura...Pero bisogna anche fare le giuste proporzioni.
> Messi attorno a se ha avuto in questi anni una squadra perfetta ''marziana''
> CR7 attorno a se ha avuto squadre fortissime(mach utd e real)ma non marziane.
> I numeri parlano chiaro messi>cr7



Secondo me in molti sottovalutano la rosa del Real.
*Casillas > Valdes*
Arbeloa < D.Alves
*Pepe > Piquè*
S.Ramos = Puyol
*Marcelo > J.Alba*
Khedira = S.Busquets
Alonso < Xavi
Ozil < Iniesta
*Di Maria > Sanchez*
*Benzema > Pedro*
Ronaldo < Messi

Difesa e attacco,nel complesso,sono migliori di quelle del Barça.Perdono il confronto a centrocampo,ma Xabi e Ozil sono comunque giocatori di livello mondiale (Ozil in particolare viaggia a 20/30 assist a stagione).Insomma,CR7 non gioca mica con degli scarpari


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Io cambierei queste 2:

*Arbeloa = D.Alves * Ormai alves è l'ombra del giocatore che era... arbeloa invece mi ha sempre fatto schifo ma almeno copre
*
Marcelo = J.Alba* Entrambi fortissimi nella fase offensiva e con alcune carenze in quella difensiva


E poi non dimentichiamoci delle RISERVE... Il Real con le sue ci fa un'altra squadra


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2013)

zazà biscotto è anche più scarso del crucco


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io cambierei queste 2:
> 
> *Arbeloa = D.Alves * Ormai alves è l'ombra del giocatore che era... arbeloa invece mi ha sempre fatto schifo ma almeno copre
> *
> ...



Esatto,hanno una profondità di rosa che il Barça si sogna.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> zazà biscotto è anche più scarso del crucco



In assoluto si,ma vista la sua importanza tattica nel Barça Guardiolano ho voluto premiarlo con un "="


----------



## Doctore (2 Marzo 2013)

Quindi passiamo da un estremo(messi fa 15 goal in italia) a un altro tipo che il real e' sempre stato piu forte del barca e nessuno se ne mai accorto?you mad bro!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi passiamo da un estremo(messi fa 15 goal in italia) a un altro tipo che *il real e' sempre stato piu forte del barca e nessuno se ne mai accorto*?you mad bro!



Nessuno lo sta dicendo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo me in molti sottovalutano la rosa del Real.
> *Casillas > Valdes*
> Arbeloa < D.Alves
> *Pepe > Piquè*
> ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Pepe è uno schifoso,ma è assolutamente migliore di Piquè (buon giocatore esaltato dal gioco del Barça,proprio come Pedro).
Su Khedira vs Biscotto che problema c'è?


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pepe è uno schifoso,ma è assolutamente migliore di Piquè (buon giocatore esaltato dal gioco del Barça,proprio come Pedro).
> Su Khedira vs Biscotto che problema c'è?



Ritengo cmq il _Piquetòn _più forte di quel subumano di Pepe,io con Pepe in campo in un big-match non mi sentirei tranquillo  Se mi dicevi Varane gia ero d'accordo,sto giovanotto ha un gran futuro
Biscotto è forte dai,mi dirai che rende bene nel Barça e altrove renderebbe meno,ma sa interpretare bene il ruolo di _volante
_,in grado all'occorrenza di fare il terzo difensore


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ritengo cmq il _Piquetòn _più forte di quel subumano di Pepe,io con Pepe in campo in un big-match non mi sentirei tranquillo  Se mi dicevi Varane gia ero d'accordo,sto giovanotto ha un gran futuro
> Biscotto è forte dai,mi dirai che rende bene nel Barça e altrove renderebbe meno,ma sa interpretare bene il ruolo di _volante
> _,in grado all'occorrenza di fare il terzo difensore



Allora dico Varane e siamo a posto 
Biscotto per me è fantastico tatticamente,ma in assoluto preferisco Khedira,che difende,crea e segna.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allora dico Varane e siamo a posto
> Biscotto per me è fantastico tatticamente,ma in assoluto preferisco *Khedira,che difende,crea e segna*.



E una fetta di cu.lo no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E una fetta di cu.lo no?


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2013)

biscotto è un miracolato, grandissimo senso tattico e poco altro, non a caso quest'anno che il Barca difende da cani stanno venendo fuori tutti i suoi limiti, nella transizione difensiva è uno dei giocatori più pornografici sulla faccia della terra


----------

